# Taping Seem With Uneven Ceiling



## grubburg (Jun 17, 2021)

Doing a project for a friend on a 1955 house. Any tips on how to tape this seem with the uneven ceiling drywall? A guy I used to work with would use shorter, multiple pieces of tape. Any ideas appreciated. 

Pics.


----------



## Chrismac (Jan 30, 2021)

Go flat first then do your corner flat on wall side first then the corners


----------



## Com Remodel (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow! What a mess! That framing should have been dealt with first before even considering hanging sheetrock. Never going to look right.

-Hal


----------



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm a bit late this this thread but personally I would consider using crown moldings. It will save you some trouble


----------



## Countspackula (Aug 14, 2021)

Pinkalink said:


> I'm a bit late this this thread but personally I would consider using crown moldings. It will save you some trouble


A


Pinkalink said:


> I'm a bit late this this thread but personally I would consider using crown moldings. It will save you some trouble


Agreed, easiest way to cover a otherwise laborious situation


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Prepack it with 20, pull it tight along the wall with the edge of the knife against the ceiling & then run your knife along the ceiling so the edge of your knife makes a corner in the mud you prepacked. Tape & plow it with an angle head as best you can. It'll turn out alright


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

Roller flusher tube.


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Thepelletier said:


> Roller flusher tube.


I've yet to give it a go with the flusher. I've always run the pookie, corner roller, then plow with a glazier I pulled the wheels off of; that's just how I learned, however, I've seen videos of these flushers with the wheel behind them. I am intrigued, but not enough to buy one yet.. never seen one in person, but I have stared at the ceiling when I can't sleep at night and often wondered. Could there be a better way? Afterall, I spent my corner money on angle heads 

How does it fare for you?


----------

